

Upssucks.com domain belongs to UPS - RomP
http://www.whois.net/whois/upssucks.com

======
answerly
I think this is a pretty common domain grab for trademark holders. For
example, see aolsucks.com: <http://www.whois.net/whois/aolsucks.com>

------
Omni5cience
This is indeed a pretty common strategy to protect a brand.

